# Butterfly screensavers



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My daughter loves butterflies and asked me to make her some screensavers. Thought I would share.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy, These are great. They'll go great with my cover.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

lol. I just made a butterfly one a couple of weeks ago. Here:


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

WOW, I love love love those!
All of them!
You guys, are so sweet to share!
Thank you!
xo


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Kathy, These are great. They'll go great with my cover.


Thanks, I have a feeling my daughter is going to start hinting about the Butterfly Oberon cover.  I'm so soft, I'll probably buy it for her as a surprise.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Those are beautiful Kathy, I know they will be a big hit with all of those with the Oberon Butterfly cover.


----------



## Kindleist (Jan 21, 2009)

Some of those are really, really nice, I love the third one... in fact, im using it right now! 

Did you take these pictures yourself?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Kindleist said:


> Some of those are really, really nice, I love the third one... in fact, im using it right now!
> 
> Did you take these pictures yourself?


Thank you. I didn't take the pictures, but I have a software called Printshop that I have access to over a million clipart pictures. I do a lot of newsletters and posters for my condo and boating club. I enjoy doing photo projects, my only claim to anything artistic. If you want anything special let me know.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

These are beautiful, I am taking the plunge and trying to follow the steps to change the icky default screensavers.  I'm thinking the butterflies may look great inside my Tree of Life Skin inside my Oberon Forest cover when they get here!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Woo Hoo... Thanks, Kathy! I love the butterflies!

Yours, too V_A


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

I sooo ditto this 
What BEAUTIFUL images? When you say screensavers, can they be used for the Kindles (either the 6" or Kindle DX models)? I hope so as I would love to have these instead of the authors...
Simply lovely!!
 Caroline

PS: Did you draw these or are they post-edited photographs? If the latter, would you be willing to share what program/actions you are using? I am a professional photographer but am lousy with photoshop...



MineKinder said:


> WOW, I love love love those!
> All of them!
> You guys, are so sweet to share!
> Thank you!
> xo


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

CarolineAM said:


> I sooo ditto this
> What BEAUTIFUL images? When you say screensavers, can they be used for the Kindles (either the 6" or Kindle DX models)? I hope so as I would love to have these instead of the authors...
> Simply lovely!!
> Caroline
> ...


Caroline, I'm not sure what knd of response you'll get to your question as this thread is nearly 4 years old.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

CarolineAM said:


> I sooo ditto this
> What BEAUTIFUL images? When you say screensavers, can they be used for the Kindles (either the 6" or Kindle DX models)? I hope so as I would love to have these instead of the authors...
> Simply lovely!!
> Caroline
> ...


Not sure that you could use them on the newer Kindles. I cropped them in Printshop and then pasted them in Paint. I then just save them in the size needed for the Kindle screen. It was so long ago I don't even remember all the steps.


----------

